# Nativity Scene



## exoticsdr (Dec 1, 2011)

Wife love decorating for Christmas...I have to add my special touches where needed.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool, it took me a few moments to spot the tortoise...


----------



## tyler0912 (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice....
Did not see the tortoise till i read the above comment.......
Geez i need glasses!


----------



## harris (Dec 1, 2011)

That's great!


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Dec 1, 2011)

Seeing as how the Nativity took place in Bethlehem, I have to say, that is the biggest Greek tortoise I have ever seen!


----------



## GBtortoises (Dec 1, 2011)

I always thought that was a camel in the background of all the Nativity scenes. Now, clearly it was a tortoise! 

I guess it's true what they say: "You learn something new everyday."


----------



## jackrat (Dec 1, 2011)

I love it! I think this should be included in every Nativity scene.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Dec 1, 2011)

Haha sooo funny!! Now I might add some tortoises to my Santa's village.


----------



## Jacqui (Dec 1, 2011)

So what are your wife's thoughts on the addition? Where are the roos?


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 1, 2011)

Too funny


----------



## terryo (Dec 1, 2011)

I LOVE it!


----------



## pdrobber (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks like that tortoise was wandering around the dry desert too long...those three kings should have gotten a GPS and some ATVs.


----------



## Missy (Dec 1, 2011)

Nice


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice touch.......lol


----------



## Laura (Dec 4, 2011)

with all your critters i was expecting some sort of outdoor scene... but this will do!


----------



## Tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Ugh! Get that poor tortoise a drink of water and some humidity...


----------

